# Brand Preference?



## Bubba (Apr 24, 2009)

Just curious as to what everyones brand preference is when it comes to outboards? If money wasn't an issue, which would you prefer to have on your boat?


----------



## KMixson (Apr 24, 2009)

Evinrude.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, Feel free to state why as well.


----------



## Brine (Apr 24, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Oh yeah, Feel free to state why as well.



Evinrude......Because Bassboy says so


----------



## CarlF (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a 18 HP 2 stroke Nissan that have been bullet proof for 10 years. If they still made 2 strokes, I would be getting one for the new boat I intend to buy next spring.
However, based on what I see the most of on commercial fishing boats down here and my experience with our boats at work, my next engine will be a Yamaha, hopefully they will still have 2 stroke 25s next year. But even if no, I will go with a Yamaha.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Been using evinrudes for many years(over30yrs)BUT my choice would be a 2 cycle yamaha right now.If you have ever watched what motors are being used in the artic, by the natives, and a lot of commercial fisheries....lots of yammies out there///must be a reason?? Mike :wink:


----------



## Bubba (Apr 24, 2009)

Considering this is my first real boat, I don't really have anything to compare, but I would have to say I prefer my yamaha over the few mercury's i've been around. Way easier starting, hardly at all cold natured...only if its been sitting for over 3-4 wks without being used..then even still its not too bad. Mine is a 2-stroke 90hp.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Brine said:


> Evinrude......Because Bassboy says so



Smart man. You will go very far in life.....  

Yes, I am an Evinrude guy. Now, I am really a Johnson/Evinrude guy, as from '36 until the end of Johnson in 200? Johnson and Evinrude were owned by the same company, and from '56 until about '99, they were identical, aside from cosmetics. I actually have 4 pre '56 Johnsons, that I love as well, so it goes to show something there, seeing as those are completely different than Evinrudes.

Here is my reasoning behind being an Evinrude guy. If you want a motor that is simple, reliable, lightweight, easy to maintain, and has great longevity, look no further than a carbed 2 stroke. Carbed 2 strokes are just the perfect match for outboards, for a lot of reasons. Johnson/Evinrude has always been the name in carbed 2 strokes. They generally produced the most reliable designs, and kept the same part number in existance for a long period of time over many motors, so even though the motors were up to date, parts were always readily available, as they fit so many motors. Those that know lawn mowers will certainly know Lawn Boy. That was one of OMC's non outboard line, and is in competition with Snapper as far as the best mower made. 

Now, OMC was not the only good 2 stroke outboard company. In the late 80s, we started seeing reliable Yamaha, Nissan, Tohatsu etc 2 strokes that I would own in a heartbeat. I am really not brand specific, but instead more choosy on the type. Carbed 2 strokes are what get me going. And, while great motors, the Jap motors haven't been around long enough to get my seal of approval for the "best" motors. So, that leaves OMCs or Mercs. I have enough reasons to hate Mercs (not going to go into them unless someone asks), that OMC was left. It has been around the longest, always produced good quality designs, with just a few exceptions, and is known for being the best in reliability/simplicity. That is why I am an OMC guy. 

Now, the days of carbed 2 strokes are gone. Period, end of story. I really hated to see them go, but thanks to Yamaha, we did get to see carbed 2 stroke outboards stay around for 100 years. Looks like we won't make it to 101 or 102 though.... Because carbed 2 strokes are out, I am becoming less brand specific, and less picky regarding the 2 stroke vs. 4 stroke debate.

Currently, I am still an Evinrude guy, as I feel the DI Etec technology is still at the top of the pack. But, it isn't a large margin. The Yamaha HPDI series II is a great motor in the 2 stroke category. But, 4 strokes are really our new future. Right now, for most applications (exclude High Performance bass and racing boats), 2 and 4 strokes are about equal. It is almost an apples to apples comparison between say and Etec 150 and a Yammy F150. I am still seeing slight advantages towards Etec technology, but not many, and the 4 strokes are catching up fast. The fuel economy is very close to the same. 4 strokes are needing less maintenance than before, and DI two strokes are needing more than before, so that is almost equal. The weight is about the same these days, which used to be a major 2 stroke advantage. The 2 stroke still has the advantage of torque, and fewer moving parts, but it is still all computer controlled, so you no longer have the simplicity factor over 4 strokes. For performance applications, the 2 strokes are still better, and probably will be for a while. 

I am still looking at an Etec 150 or 175 for my 20 foot welded center console when I get to build it, but I have been looking at 4 strokes for a while, and it was a tough decision.

If I had to choose a new 4 stroke, it would be a Honda. They have always been at the top of the pack of everything 4 stroke.

If I had to choose a motor for a performance bass boat, it would be an Etec HO (High output - different gearing, and low profile gearcase, as well as other things that are essential on high performance bass rigs). 

If I had to choose a REAL high performance motor, it would be either a newer Yamaha that has been worked over by the guys at Hydrotec, or one of the early 90s Evinrudes that has been worked over with the same stuff (Evinrude holds the outboard powered water speed record).

If I had to get a new small outboard, I would have a tough decision over the Etec 25 or the Yamaha 2 stroke carbed 25. Love to have the carbed technology, but that is becoming a real issue with the eco nuts these days. And, the newer technology does have better fuel economy.

So, since we are really at the tail end of the crossover from one technology to the other, and all companies are new to what they are doing (there have been just as many advancements in 4 stroke as 2 strokes), I really don't have a new motor brand picked out, as they haven't been around long enough to show who really is going to have the best motor in the long run. 

However, when we are talking "old" motors (lets say pre 2000 versus post 2000 - just so happened that the millennium changed just as outboard tech. did), I am, and always will be an OMC guy, more specifically an Evinrude guy, but that is in name only, as for technology is concerned, I am a Johnson/Evinrude guy.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Evinrude because I have one and it is so reliable it is unbelievable. It is a 1975 9.9hp. It has kept me from fishing one day and that was because of bad gas. That was not the motors fault. It has not stranded me anywhere after getting on the water. I have pulled a quite a few boats back to the ramp with it also. It is so easy to start. I dread replacing it when they outlaw 2 strokes in fifty years.


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 24, 2009)

Yamaha all the way!!! Why I favor Yamaha: 1. I live by an area (Louisiana) that has one of the largest workboat fleets in the world and the vast majority of outboards used are Yamahas. This says a lot! 2. I've had really good service from them and warranty. 3. The only trouble I've really had with them was user error. Ethanol%$$#!!!! 3. You can find parts anywhere, If you ever need a part or service.

Honda is a very close second. The reason for being second is the lack of Honda dealers (service) and price of the motor and parts.

I have owned 16 outboards that I can think of real quick. I also work for a marine contractor building Navy and Marine boats. I wish that I could show you one of their new prototype alum. rigid inflatable boats. It has Rolls Royce jet drives on it and cruises at 65 knots. I have seen every brand have it's problems (some more than others). With this being said, all brands of new motors are pretty dependable.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 24, 2009)

2 stroke=Evinrude ETEC

4 stroke=Mercury big foot or Honda


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2009)

Yamaha for me.

I have had 2 boats, both with Yamahas. One was a 25hp 4 stroke and the other a 200hp V6 2 stroke. Hopefully my next boat has a Yamaha. If it aint broke don't fix it.

I also prefer a 4 stroke.


----------



## Andy (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm partial to Sears Ted Williams.... :wink: But would love to have around a 15hp 4 stroke Honda or Yamaha.

I haven't been around boats a whole lot, but what times I have seen my neighbors bass boat being cursed at, I would NEVER own a Chrysler outboard.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 25, 2009)

My Tracker had a 50hp 2 stroke Merc on the back, and I never had a problem with it. Haven't been around other brands, so I can't make a comparison.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2009)

Guess Im the odd one here I would have to go with a Suzuki then anything Evinrude/Johnson


----------



## michiganman18 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a fan of Mercury. Really enjoy those motors. liking them more and more every day im on the lake. Mine starts first pull every time.


----------



## sparkbr (May 19, 2009)

I've always been a die-hard fan on Johnson/Evinrudes since the first boat I bought in 7th grade (I'm 27 now) I've owned 6 or 7 different OMC's, but have reciently come across some deals I could not pass up. 

I built a 24' aluminum boat from scratch and at the start of the build started looking for a power plant. It didn't take long and I came across a suzuki 1991 DT140 for dirt cheap. After talking to the previous owner, I knew the only problem was carburation. $600 later, it is on the 24'er with no complaints.

Then about a month ago, I upgraded (in hp anyway) my Lowe 1652 from a 1974 25hp evinrude to a 1991 merc 40 with power trim. Again, a price I couldn't pass up. Good compression, carbs just needed cleaned. $450, I had to convert it to a tiller, but other than that it run's great. It's really nice having the power trim finally.

Other motors that I have owned and or still do include: (most of which I still own Lol)
1975 evinrude 50hp 
2001 mudd buddy long tail 20hp (honda powered) 
1960's evinrude 18hp
1988 suzuki 16hp
1989 evinrude 9.9hp
19xx? Elgin 7.5
198? evinrude 6hp
1960's evinrude 3.5hp


----------

